
Ask HN: Does anyone have experience with ICANN deletions? - Mononokay
I&#x27;ve been checking up on a domain every once in a while I&#x27;ve wanted that&#x27;s been squatted on, and noticed this week that it&#x27;s been put into &quot;pendingDelete&quot; and &quot;redemptionPeriod&quot; status.<p>Is there any way to check when it&#x27;ll be open again? The redemptionPeriod status description says that the domain will be deleted 30 days after the redemptionPeriod is set, but doesn&#x27;t tell <i>when</i> it was set. I&#x27;d rather not wake up to find it&#x27;s been squatted on by a different person after it&#x27;s deleted, so is there any way to be notified when it&#x27;s been cleared, or see when statuses for domains were set?
======
dangrossman
If this domain has any potential value whatsoever, you will wake up to find
it's already been taken unless you "backorder" it. Domain backorder services
are when you pay to purchase the domain the moment its registration drops.
They fight to be milliseconds faster than the other services trying to make
the same purchase. You won't beat the bots by checking WHOIS once a day.

------
shaunpud
I got a successful backorder for a .com through snapnames.com ~6 years ago,
and a .org through pheenix.com this year.

There are some other providers listed here too;
[https://www.expireddomains.net/article/howto-backorder-
expir...](https://www.expireddomains.net/article/howto-backorder-expired-
domains-15102.html)

